# 2002 Altima 2.5s engine is shot. Please help



## buju (May 5, 2006)

My *2002 Altima 2.5S *engine is basically shot. The dealer (not original purchase dealer) told me I definitely need a new engine this after following the maintenance schedule consistently over the past 4 and a half years. A previous problem (throttle body) I had was not acknowledged by the dealer or Nissan North America and I started proceedings to take them through arbitration, however, I later stopped proceedings. With this new engine problem affecting many 2002 - 2004 owners of Nissan Altimas, I believe I have a legitimate case against NNA as my vehicle has always been handled with care. *My questions to forum participants are, Have you had any success with fighting NNA? Should I bother to begin proceedings against NNA given the expected lengthy time it will take to be resolved? Do you know of any reputable places where I can get a remanufactured/rebuilt engine? Would it be wise to rebuild the engine that is in my car now or should I get another rebuilt engine? * Please answer ASAP. Thanks.

-Kurt

Relevant informationis below:

Symptom:
Grinding noise coming from the engine, especially when accelerating.

Dealer diagnosis:
Vehicle is burning antifreeze and #2 cyclinder is discolored white.
Need replacement engine to the tune of $4,500.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Refer to the first sticky thread in this section. Sounds to me like the power valve screws. Should be covered under warranty, due to it being a recall, but NNA is going to make it a PITA.


----------



## buju (May 5, 2006)

Watson,

thanks I will check out the first sticky.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Out of curiosity, do you have any CEL codes? It may be easier to narrow down the exact cause of your problems be getting the codes. Also try www.nissanhelp.com and check the TSBs and recalls for your car. The will give you the "symptoms" assosiated with each one, and you may be able to find out the exact problem that way.


----------



## buju (May 5, 2006)

*CEL codes*



WATSON1 said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have any CEL codes? It may be easier to narrow down the exact cause of your problems be getting the codes. Also try www.nissanhelp.com and check the TSBs and recalls for your car. The will give you the "symptoms" assosiated with each one, and you may be able to find out the exact problem that way.


Watson,

Where would I find the CEL codes? Also, I will refer to the website you mentioned. In the interim, I am going to call Nissan North America to get things started. However, I will not going to hold my breath as I need a car ASAP and will have to buy a remanufactured or a second hand engine. Whichever way I go, I am looking at between $3,000 and $5,500 for engine and labor. I will keep you informed.

-Kurt (aka Buju)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If your check engine light is on, have a auto parts store hook the computer to it. It will tell you the codes, and then you can cross refernce them to find out what's going on under the hood.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

*NNA (Nissan Never Again)*

Kurt,
My engine is shot also. I am currently beginning to get a remanufactured engine on my '02 2.5S Altima. 

I gave it a go with the dealership, and NNA...after they did their "investigation", the concluded they would not pay for any repairs for my car, eventhough it's pointing to a recall that did not fix the exhaust pin defect (see the Recall sticky). We'll see what my mechanic finds in his diags.

best of luck. 

NNA (Nissan Never Again)
vino


----------

